

Machine-learning Reddit's TIL to find new content - severe_jazz
https://github.com/thoppe/today-AI-learned

======
jandom
"TIL: Rafael Quintero, a mexican drug trafficker, once tortured two students
with ice picks and buried them alive for accidentally walking into his private
dinner party."

Some parties just get out of hand...

